# Eclipse: Wie funktioniert die Code Completion?



## yoh (17. Mrz 2005)

Wie stellt man ein das, wenn ein Objekt erschaffen wird mir alle Namen der Variblen des Konstruktors angezeigt werden. Klasse Objekt = new Klasse(int Alter, ...).
So wie man es auch mit Visual C++ machen kann, schön der reihe nach abarbeiten.


----------



## Biesterfeld (17. Mrz 2005)

Hej yoh,


```
Klasse klasse =  new Klasse(arg0, arg1, arg 2)
```

nachdem du "new " getippt hast kannst du bereits den STRG + _______ -Befehl benutzen (Auswahlmenü zur Autovervollständigung).
Du wählst also die Klasse aus, tipst noch "(" ein und nutzt wieder  den STRG + _______ -Befehl. Jetzt werden dir zur Auswahl alle Konstruktoren angezeigt.

Beste Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (17. Mrz 2005)

Wobei "_______" für die Leertaste steht.


----------



## DP (17. Mrz 2005)

*verschoben*


----------

